# Htc Droid Incredible 2 Source Code Is Out!



## jpp44345 (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know what this means. But this was on HTC Dev site.

http://www.htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Kernel source, just means should help devs iron out any issues with roms they been having, or be able to produce better tweaks/fixes.. but if that's just the "latest" GB kernel source.. then we probably have all that.. 
looks to be just the latest "official" GB source.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

repilce said:


> Kernel source, just means should help devs iron out any issues with roms they been having, or be able to produce better tweaks/fixes.. but if that's just the "latest" GB kernel source.. then we probably have all that..
> looks to be just the latest "official" GB source.


its 2.3.4 source..will help greatly with sense kernels at least


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to the general section. I understand why this was posted in development but dev is reserved for consumable or usable kernels, mods, ROMs, etc.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

good move poontab,







btw just picked up my incredible 2 today! .. downloading stuff to get the s-off nowza!


----------

